# Should I sell off shares to pay down loan?



## Pakied (15 Jun 2018)

Just joined this forum. Did Galwaypat sell some kerry shares. I am in same boat I have  2000 kerry plc and 400 coop shares. I have 3 teenage children 1 in college. I milk cows my wife works part time.she earns 15k   We have a loan of 80k I am under pressure. Should I clear the loan.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (15 Jun 2018)

Pakied said:


> Just joined this forum. Did Galwaypat sell some kerry shares. I am in same boat I have  2000 kerry plc and 400 coop shares. I have 3 teenage children 1 in college. I milk cows my wife works part time.she earns 15k   We have a loan of 80k I am under pressure. Should I clear the loan.



Unquestionably yes!


----------



## Pakied (15 Jun 2018)

Could sell co op shares at 230. Or should I sell plc shares.


----------



## RedOnion (15 Jun 2018)

You've over 300k in shares, all tied to 1 company. Of course you should sell some.

The coop shares are traded on the grey market, so trade under their value. Without breaching AAM rules about discussing individual shares, why don't you sell a portion of each to raise the money you need?


----------



## Pakied (15 Jun 2018)

Plc shares 90€ today think I should sell 1k plc shares pay 33% tax and  be almost debt free.


----------



## Palerider (15 Jun 2018)

Being debt free is a feeling not enjoyed by everyone, if you can get yourself there then it makes total sense to do that, you still have family to rear ( apart from the other stock ) and still have shares in reserves, you won't regret it for a second, go for it, good luck !


----------



## Pakied (15 Jun 2018)

Thanks for that. What will happen with coop shares will they  Kerry have a conversion to plc shares  any time soon.


----------



## Pakied (19 Jul 2018)

Sold 1k kerry plc shares today will pay off 80k loan. Facing big challenges with income from milk and cattle. very high cost of winter and late spring. Now production way down and very high costs due to Drought. Have cattle to sell but no market there at the moment. We have put 100k into education fund for our 3 children over the years.  1 in 3rd level he has a part time job. 1 going to college  next year. Spouse job part time 15k but future of job not good.  I am 57 have payed into a small  pension fund spouse has none. Our income into the future looks very uncertain we are on paper riche  but under big pressure.


----------



## Easeler (19 Jul 2018)

Are kids interested in farming, like why are ye suffering when chances are kids are going to flog it . No harm or shame in selling up and retiring  at 57 and enjoying life for yourself and your wife.Stress and presure will kill you and life is short . Educate your kids and help them out with a deposit for a house if you can.


----------

